# New NBC series "Trauma" this fall



## rhan101277 (Aug 30, 2009)

I saw this on some previews when I went to the movies this weekend.  I almost thought it was a movie, but its a series with high profile actors.  Here is a synopsis.

Trauma isn't the first NBC series that featured first responders -- a successful series called Third Watch aired from 1999-2005. However, unlike the previous series, Trauma concentrates solely on paramedics. 

http://www.nbc.com/trauma/


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Aug 30, 2009)

I saw previews for this all over, on tv and in movies. I can't wait till it starts, both me (EMT-B student) and my mom (ER nurse) are greatly looking forward to it  Thank god for DVR.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 30, 2009)

Been posted about to death... Not plannign on watching that piece of garbage


----------



## ResTech (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm looking forward to watching it too. Its a TV show and does what TV is supposed to do.. capture something other than reality! If TV was strictly real life it would be quite dull and boring. I think Trauma looks pretty awesome!


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 31, 2009)

Didn't know it was posted to death, oh well :unsure:


----------



## Guardian (Aug 31, 2009)

It really amazes me how bad these shows are.  What can you do except shake your head and go on living.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 31, 2009)

My wife and I plan on grabbing some beers and watching this and making fun of it the entire time.

Honestly though, if the inter-character story line isn't terrible I might keep watching it.  But still gonna make fun of their 'action' scenes.

The down side is the BS the community will infer from this show.  Already TONS of comments all over the web from adrenaline junkies, for example an excerpt I found "...i am also an EMT and that is a exactly what our job is like. no nursing homes, no bs calls, no staging for calls we always roll in first then PD then Fire or mabie they just have a terrible dispatcher to tell them the scene is safe...."


----------



## VCEMT (Aug 31, 2009)

Happens all the time, a medic and two firefighters pulled a patient out of his car. Seconds before a train plowed into it.  Just the other day. 

I for instance did a cliff rescue and a King airway insertion on a cardiac arrest patient, all while holding C-spine in a collapsed Radio Flyer wagon.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 31, 2009)

VCEMT said:


> Happens all the time, a medic and two firefighters pulled a patient out of his car. Seconds before a train plowed into it.  Just the other day.
> 
> I for instance did a cliff rescue and a King airway insertion on a cardiac arrest patient, all while holding C-spine in a collapsed Radio Flyer wagon.



Was there explosions?


----------



## VCEMT (Aug 31, 2009)

Actually, for the train incident, there were none. The truck just got bashed around.

The Radio Flyer went up in a big red ball of fire, though.


----------



## fortsmithman (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like its EMS's turn to have a show that displays incorrect procedure.  Our fellow responder in law enforcement and fire have had nuerous tv shows that showed incorrect and sometimes dangerous procedures and EMS have never until now had a TV show dedicated to the profession as have police and fire.  It's our turn.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 31, 2009)

C'mon its a TV show... what do you expect? its gonna have explosions because thats really the only way they can attract viewers... hopefully once they get their viewers they will mellow it out a bit and it will be a bit more realistic...
we will have to watch and wait...


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 31, 2009)

Canada (B.C.) was the other choice of locations for this show but that country didn't put up a fight to get it even for the money as SF did.  Canada seems to be wise in many things when it comes to EMS.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 31, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Canada seems to be wise in many things when it comes to EMS.



*cough* The Listener *cough*


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 31, 2009)

Linuss said:


> *cough* The Listener *cough*


 
Forgot, thankfully, about that awful show.  At least they were merciful and have decided to remove life support early.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 31, 2009)

look, its a FICTIONAL show.  There has never been a show in the history of television that has correctly displayed its subject material.  

How many families are like the Brady Bunch or the Cosby family? 

Single life in NYC is not like Seinfeld.  Whats the deal with that?  

Life at NYU was nothing like that displayed in Felicity at UNY. A college student with a 2 story dorm room? Yeah right!    Its was UNY because NYU wouldn't give a license agreement.


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 31, 2009)

There are forums to criticize those shows also just like LEOs critique and  review the shows that have the public believing everyone in law enforcement is some Dirty Harry type.

The Brady Bunch would probably be a more accurate display of behavior in EMS with the internal squabbling, whining and crying when someone gets their feelings hurt because someone said something that the other didn't like or someone didn't get their way.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 31, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> There are forums to criticize those shows also just like LEOs critique and  review the shows that have the public believing everyone in law enforcement is some Dirty Harry type.


I am criticizing the critiques in this forum.    The idea that subject material is treated as it actually happens is poo poo.  



> The Brady Bunch would probably be a more accurate display of behavior in EMS with the internal squabbling, whining and crying when someone gets their feelings hurt because someone said something that the other didn't like or someone didn't get their way.


Thats too tame.  I have never seen with a solution within 30 minutes including commercials.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Aug 31, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> The Brady Bunch would probably be a more accurate display of behavior in EMS with the internal squabbling, whining and crying when someone gets their feelings hurt because someone said something that the other didn't like or someone didn't get their way.



May want to go see a doctor about that chip on your shoulder there, boss.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't watch a lot of TV. And when I do I like to watch things that are worth absorbing. I wonder when discovery health will come out with a non-fiction ems based show? They already have them for everything else.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 31, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I don't watch a lot of TV. And when I do I like to watch things that are worth absorbing. I wonder when discovery health will come out with a non-fiction ems based show? They already have them for everything else.



Trauma: Life in the ER, Code Blue, 911: The Bronx. 

Looking at the website for Trauma... funny how the helicopter pilot appears to be around 25 and based on the description is somehow involved in patient care...


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 31, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I don't watch a lot of TV. And when I do I like to watch things that are worth absorbing. I wonder when discovery health will come out with a non-fiction ems based show? They already have them for everything else.



There used to be one called Paramedics.  Google "Paramedics tv show".  You can find a few video clips.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh I also love how the ladies get special low cut uniforms!! I wish that we could wear those out here cause you know, it's all about being cute and that means showing a little cleavage sometimes! And wearing a long dangling necklace on a helicopter!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 31, 2009)

Lucid-- a pre-req to looking cute in uniform is actually looking cute in the first place.






@Bunkie
Youtube clip of the Paramedics show
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv-uWXo4xzU&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 31, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> May want to go see a doctor about that chip on your shoulder there, boss.


 
I typed that comment after reading some of your posts this morning.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 31, 2009)

I miss Paramedics, that show and Trauma Life in the ER is narrated by the guy who narrates Taxi Cab Confessionals 

I still watch Code Blue, 911 Bronyx  and Trauma on Discovery Health.  Great shows, I wish they'd do new seasons.


----------



## Second (Sep 1, 2009)

Dominion said:


> I still watch Code Blue, 911 Bronyx  and Trauma on Discovery Health.  Great shows, I wish they'd do new seasons.



same, and I wish they didnt come on at 2 and 3 in the morning


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 1, 2009)

DVR... don't know what I did before it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 1, 2009)

Dominion said:


> I miss Paramedics, that show and Trauma Life in the ER is narrated by the guy who narrates Taxi Cab Confessionals
> 
> I still watch Code Blue, 911 Bronyx  and Trauma on Discovery Health.  Great shows, I wish they'd do new seasons.



I never got to see Paramedics, but I love Trauma and Code Blue. I wish they _could_ make new seasons.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 1, 2009)

Second said:


> same, and I wish they didnt come on at 2 and 3 in the morning



DVR is your friend.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Sep 1, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> I typed that comment after reading some of your posts this morning.



My sarcasm detector is off.  Did I just get zinged?


----------



## PapaBear434 (Sep 1, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I never got to see Paramedics, but I love Trauma and Code Blue. I wish they _could_ make new seasons.



What happened?  HIPAA law changes get in the way?  Damn, they made medicine no dang fun.


----------



## alphatrauma (Sep 1, 2009)

*Type A... or just plain annoying*

I literally cannot watch "medical" tv series. They bore me, and I completely ruin it for anyone else around. There are usually plenty of inconsistencies, and I will pick the show apart.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 1, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> My sarcasm detector is off.  Did I just get zinged?



yes. Yes you did. Apparently you complain too much.:unsure:


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 1, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> What happened? HIPAA law changes get in the way?


 
A few interesting articles:

*Trauma: Life in the ER--education or entertainment? The patient's perspective.*
http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Traum...r+entertainment?+The+patient's...-a0161610855

*From Hippocrates to HIPAA: Privacy and Confidentiality in*
*Emergency Medicine*​​​​*d**Part II: Challenges in the Emergency*
*Department*​
http://www.acep.org/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=8880

*Commercial Filming of Patient Care Activities in Hospitals *
http://jama.ama-assn.org/cgi/content/full/288/3/373?ck=nck


----------



## PapaBear434 (Sep 1, 2009)

alphatrauma said:


> I literally cannot watch "medical" tv series. They bore me, and I completely ruin it for anyone else around. There are usually plenty of inconsistencies, and I will pick the show apart.



I was watching "Royal Pains" the other night.  It's a great show, if you haven't seen it, but the medicine and god-like abilities of Dr. Hank are kind of House-like.  It's definitely a character drama/comedy, and should be taken as such.  Here are a couple examples I've seen so far:

The PA was on scene for a guy with a flail chest.  He was on a sailing yacht, when one of the booms swung around and nailed him right in the lower right ribs. She never wrapped it, weighted it, or anything else.  Just let the guy scream while she complained that, being on a boat, there was nothing she could do because she didn't have equipment.  Finally, they devised an torture device consisting of salt water fishing hooks, pulleys, and a sandbag weight to pull the flail segment outward.  This meant, of course, that she had to sink the hooks in, go around each rib, and out the other side.

Pretty horrible, considering you could have just taken the sandbag, tied it to his chest, and got the same amount of relief without all the horrible "OMG YOU'RE PUTTING FISH HOOKS INTO MY CHEST AROUND MY BROKEN RIBS!  I'M CONSCIOUS OH GOD WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS WITHOUT KNOCKING ME OUT FIRST!?" pain.  

Of course, he also ended up with a collapsed lung and passes out.  She treated for a  pneumo, and rightfully so.  14g, carefully find the space.... And she proceeds to lift the needle above her head and SLAM it into place as if she was trying to beat a snake to death with a club.  He immediately comes back to consciousness, probably from the hit more so than the air rushing back into his lungs.  Now, instead of just covering it with an occlusive dressing and just simply lifting the one side every so often, she went through the trouble of constructing a relief valve out of a cut exam glove, KY lotion, and a rubber band.

Another time, a girl on some banned medication from the Ukraine went out into the sun, and turned her skin Smurf blue.  I'm talking as blue as the Star of Life at the top of this page is blue.  She didn't know this until later, of course, when her obscure knowledge of non-FDA approved meds kicked in after looking at the bottle.  Until then, though, she was talking normally, was absolutely fine otherwise, but the very first thing our supposedly knowledgeable PA checked for?

"I don't understand.  She's not cyanotic, but she obviously looks like it.  What else could it be?"

In no way did this girl look cyanotic, unless she was also frozen in addition to deprived of oxygen.  But hey, it's Hollywood, right?

There are other issues too, but the only other real complaint I have are all these freaking rare disorders showing up in the Hamptons.  At least on House, he's a diagnostician.  People with unexplainable illnesses come TO him because of what he is and what he does.  Dr. Hank shows up, and all the sudden Kuru and weird, inexplicably appearing medication allergies are popping up in one of the richest areas of the country.

I roll with it, don't get me wrong, as I love the shows characters.  But when they start in on the medicine...  Well, a grain of salt and all that...


----------



## PapaBear434 (Sep 1, 2009)

firecoins said:


> yes. Yes you did. Apparently you complain too much.:unsure:



I'm crying on the inside, too.

Besides, I wasn't complaining so much as I was... Ok, I was complaining.  Just didn't want to see us devolve into the same old arguments again and again and again.

Thus, I'm in THIS thread, talking about TV shows.  Much easier to stay out of trouble.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 1, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> A few interesting articles:
> 
> *Trauma: Life in the ER--education or entertainment? The patient's perspective.*
> http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Traum...r+entertainment?+The+patient's...-a0161610855
> ...



Thanks - these are really interesting. I'm fairly shocked that so few people felt it would be a privacy violation to be filmed without consent being obtained first.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Sep 1, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> A few interesting articles:



Well, that sucks.  Seems like they could still make the show if they did like "Cops" did:  Pay the people in the cases for use of the footage, with permission of course.  Just like the morons on "Cops" needed cash to pay for their legal fees they were about to incur, I'm sure some of these folks could use the cash to pay the outrageous medical fees they are likely to be charged.

Though, if a kid dies, I'm not sure parents would want to take money from the footage.  Or any family members for that matter.  Feel too much like blood money.

But a guy that goes over the handlebars of an ATV and needs to pay to get his face reattached?  Seems like he'd be plenty eager to get some cash.


----------



## FutureParamedic609 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it starting. And I plan on watching it too. It looks good. I watch all medical shows (like Greys Anatomy, etc.) so this one looks even more interesting, being about paramedics and all.  

Does anyone know when it actually airs? 

Emily


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 3, 2009)

i saw a preview to trauma in the theaters before the showing of Inglorious Basterds. me and another emt friend of mine were watching and we notice in the preview of Trauma they had a PT with an OPA in his mouth conscious, responsive and awake. we bothed laughed and decided from then on we were going to watch and see how misguided the shows "medical" protocols are.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Sep 3, 2009)

"Trauma" looks about as close to real medicine as "Nip/Tuck", but I'm going to keep watching N/T because, well, it's N/T!


----------



## firecoins (Sep 3, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> "Trauma" looks about as close to real medicine as "Nip/Tuck", but I'm going to keep watching N/T because, well, it's N/T!



well Ill watch trauma because its trauma


----------



## hottrotter18 (Sep 3, 2009)

I dont like that fact on how all of these medical shows state that they are as real to reality as it can get, when they sure as hell aren't. 
"He's flat lining, lets shock him"
oh.. okay yes sir God. 

I saw a preview for Trauma today, and it looks like a fast paced action show that Gov. Arnold would be in.
The women wearing low-cut uniform shirts showing clevage(not that i dont mind ) seems to me like it would be a slap in the face to all the women on the job who have worked hard to prove themselves in a male dominated profession.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Lucid-- a pre-req to looking cute in uniform is actually looking cute in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clip! Now I'm hooked. :lol: 

I knew about Trauma: Life in the ER but that circles more around the ED and Doctors then emt/medics. I did however see an awesome one once where a construction worker was impaled through the skull with a hook on a type of equipment. The trauma surgeon had to respond to the scene to help direct the FD to detach the hook from the equipment so they could transport the patient. It was incredible.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 4, 2009)

hottrotter18 said:


> The women wearing low-cut uniform shirts showing clevage(not that i dont mind ) seems to me like it would be a slap in the face to all the women on the job who have worked hard to prove themselves in a male dominated profession.



It is. It's unfortunate that heroines have to be young, extraordinarily attractive, and dressed in "uniforms" much more revealing than those of their male counterparts.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 5, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> It is. It's unfortunate that heroines have to be young, extraordinarily attractive, and dressed in "uniforms" much more revealing than those of their male counterparts.



Which is why I have such an issue with how some are dressing in class. Because I now have to prove myself against _that_. Thanks for setting our gender back a few decades sweets! Oie.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 6, 2009)

I_DriveCode3 said:


> i saw a preview to trauma in the theaters before the showing of Inglorious Basterds. me and another emt friend of mine were watching and we notice in the preview of Trauma they had a PT with an OPA in his mouth conscious, responsive and awake. we bothed laughed and decided from then on we were going to watch and see how misguided the shows "medical" protocols are.



You forgot to mention that only happened after she brought him back to life by saying "C'MON, STAY WITH ME!!!"


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 6, 2009)

I must say I read their forums at NBC on the Show.... nothing but negative comments...and I agree with most of them. If the preview was not accurate as to what actually happens in an emergency... then why watch it?? They set themselves up poorly on that one.

and yes... most of the comments made on their forum were from EMT's and Paramedics... gotta love it


----------



## PapaBear434 (Sep 6, 2009)

Why watch it?  Because it will be one of the funniest shows on television, that's why!


----------



## surname_levi (Sep 28, 2009)

*bump* 

i believe today is the preview day for this show. whos thinking about scoping it out?

there is a review of it in jems here: http://connect.jems.com/forum/topics/no-heroes-as-nbcs-trauma-fails

its either this or monday night football.


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 28, 2009)

surname_levi said:


> *bump*
> 
> i believe today is the preview day for this show. whos thinking about scoping it out?
> 
> ...



I might give it a try


----------



## Medic One (Sep 28, 2009)

ummm I think all EMSers' will be very disappointed with the show...I plan to watch tonights episode but I know it will not even compare to real life EMS.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 28, 2009)

Nope have much more important things to watch.  The Cowboys will win on Monday night football.


----------



## EMSLaw (Sep 28, 2009)

fast65 said:


> You forgot to mention that only happened after she brought him back to life by saying "C'MON, STAY WITH ME!!!"



As opposed to the more realistic, "Don't you DARE *#*!@% code on me!" as the patient starts to brady down?


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Sep 28, 2009)

I planned on watching it, but its on at 9, and my class runs from 7-10... maybe it will be part of class  lol. thank god for DVR.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 28, 2009)

Raise a hand if you know a whacker who likes to do nothing drive fast and "play with the toys" .... 

Raise the entry to practice standard and get rid of these TV shows and how many of you will be raising your hand next time?

There's your answer.

For the record I still watch COPS but its purely for entertainment value, heck COPS freaking rules but I know its not reality.


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 28, 2009)

MrBrown said:


> Raise a hand if you know a whacker who likes to do nothing drive fast and "play with the toys" ....
> 
> Raise the entry to practice standard and get rid of these TV shows and how many of you will be raising your hand next time?
> 
> ...



Actually, COPS _is_, technically, reality.  It just doesn't show the normal parts of police work 

Nothing wrong with watching a TV show if you take it with a grain of salt.  Or, come to think of it, a spoonful.


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 28, 2009)

It won't be as good as _Trauma: Life in the ER_ :wacko:


----------



## guardian528 (Sep 28, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Nope have much more important things to watch.  The Cowboys will win on Monday night football.




the cowboys are going to lose, so you might as well get some laughs by watching trauma 

i have a lab tonight, but i'm DVR'ing it so i can watch later


on a sidenote, did anyone used to watch RESCUE:911 with William Shatner? i used to love that when i was little


----------



## Bluestar (Sep 28, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I never got to see Paramedics, but I love Trauma and Code Blue. I wish they _could_ make new seasons.




Trauma: Life in the ER is shooting new episodes. Most of the counties around here got a letter about it telling us what was going on and if we were shown on the epsiode we would have to sign a waiver. I was transporting a pt. to Vanderbilt a couple of weeks ago and they were taping. B)


----------



## medic417 (Sep 28, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> the cowboys are going to lose, so you might as well get some laughs by watching trauma
> 
> i have a lab tonight, but i'm DVR'ing it so i can watch later



Nope Cowboys will win you can chisel that down in stone.

I'm DVR'ing the game to so after I watch it live I can enjoy it again and again.


----------



## EMS49393 (Sep 28, 2009)

I think I have a toilet or five to scrub tonight.


----------



## Cory (Sep 28, 2009)

haha, well now this show is going to scare all the people who nothing about EMS off. "A look into the most dangerous medical profession!"

I like how the air-ambulance randomly collides with another helicopter, or how the flight medic calls the pt.'s wife on his cell phone while he is being resuscitated.

Emergency! was a look at reality, Third Watch was a realistic Drama, and Trauma is hollywood EMS. Next thing you know, Tom Cruise will be a paramedic.

Surname Levi: I read your review...does the series REALLY start out with two medics bagning in the back of the ambulance??? Defines the whole series...


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 28, 2009)

Steven Seagal, Lawman

I saw previews for this and legitimately thought it was a joke.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 28, 2009)

Cory said:


> Third Watch was a realistic Drama



Um... no...  Third Wach was better than most, but by no means was a realstic show (anyone who has been in the field for any length of time could watch any episode and pick it apart until nothing was left... unless they view the show purely as mindless entertainment).  The only semi-realistic EMS shows out there are the ones on channels like Discovery Health that actually follow real EMSers in the field and hospital... and even then, we all know that they are only showing a small portion of what really happens; the portions that look "cooler".  Anyone who thinks that any television drama (EMS, hospital, law, police, etc...) is realistic has no real experience in those fields...

The producers need to sell the show to make money... you sell the show by making it look cool and exciting; at least more so than it actually is...  After all, most people don't turn on the TV to be educated... they watch TV for the entertainment... and Trauma will be mindless entertainment, if nothing else.  Take a look at shows that are as highly acclaimed as ER; I don't know of any hospital that has that much drama, disasters, and medical mishaps (unrealistic medicine) going on.  They are soap operas and have very little basis in reality.  

Don;t get me wrong, I love a lot of these shows; but purely for their mindless entertaining value (and a laugh).  Unfortunately, the public watches shows like these and think that this is how it really is.  They therefore have unrealistic expectations for what happens in real life... and like was mentioned here, some youngin's will see this show and others like it and try to enter the field for the guts and glory, without a clue on what it is really like or the ability to actually do the job...

But, yes... I will watch at least once to laugh...


----------



## surname_levi (Sep 28, 2009)

Cory said:


> haha, well now this show is going to scare all the people who nothing about EMS off. "A look into the most dangerous medical profession!"
> 
> I like how the air-ambulance randomly collides with another helicopter, or how the flight medic calls the pt.'s wife on his cell phone while he is being resuscitated.
> 
> ...


its just the review from jems magazine. i have not seen it yet, but it would not suprise me that the review is pretty accurate. 

about your first comment. with the fact the show is going to action packed. i would suspect that the amount of students would increase instead of decrease (depends on the ones personality). i can just imagine some frat boy jock whatever or some stoner getting all excited watching the show and thinking hes going to enter some career that doesnt require any pre-requisites to get into and get to experience this crazy life like on tv


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 28, 2009)

Funny... the show is on in the east... yet no replys about it yet... could it be that the realism is so good that no one can pull themselves away from the TV?

j/k... I have already heard some of the "great" realistic stuff from you east coasters...  

watchout for the influx of whackers to the forums...


----------



## medic417 (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow most realistic show ever.

Actually still watching my Cowboys skin the panthers.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 28, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Wow most realistic show ever.



It is not on yet on the west coast, but from what I hear... I NEED to watch it and document the number of screw ups... I am guessing it will reach the 200 number mark...  lol


----------



## fiddlesticks (Sep 28, 2009)

im sure there will be lots


----------



## Sasha (Sep 28, 2009)

Sooo painful. Ouch ouch ouch.


----------



## fiddlesticks (Sep 28, 2009)

was it bad?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 28, 2009)

Does every shift start with people banging in the patient compartment?  If yes then very realistic, if not then it might stretch the truth slightly.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 28, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Does every shift start with people banging in the patient compartment?  If yes then very realistic, if not then it might stretch the truth slightly.



Does every female medic start and end the shift with her hair looking so perfect??? It's even down and in the way yet not dripping with fluids.

However, that's my new CPR technique. Looking like you're kneading dough while shouting "COME ON!!!!!! COME ON!!!!!!" 

I'm especially going to do that during an MCI!


----------



## Second (Sep 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I'm especially going to do that during an MCI!



I was laughing threw the whole show, and yea doing CPR in an MCI. I know who goes on in the back of the trucks, I'm not getting freaky with any girl back there!!


----------



## ResTech (Sep 28, 2009)

> I know who goes on in the back of the trucks, I'm not getting freaky with any girl back there!!



If she is as hot as the blond chick on Trauam why not!  ha ha..

Overall, I thought it was a decent first episode... I'd give it a 7/10. Hopefully future episodes have more of a story behind them..


----------



## 281mustang (Sep 28, 2009)

I wonder how many 19 year olds are Googling their local EMT classes right now.


----------



## ResTech (Sep 28, 2009)

Definitely a good recruitment tool... doesnt do much for retention though...


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2009)

Apparently we push amiodarone and shock asystole...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 28, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Apparently we push amiodarone and shock asystole...



And apparently, occasionally, patients with OPAs sit up, smile, and then die again, without choking on or spiting out the OPA.

And hysterical parents can help out with medical procedures WITHOUT gloves.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 28, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Definitely a good recruitment tool... doesnt do much for retention though...



ya... cause we all want that sudden influx of "guts and glory" teenagers without a clue who want to run towards exploding tankers and say things like, "If I don;t do something, she will die!"  (In a william Shatner voice).  and no offense intended to any here on the forums... lol

mark my words... the influx of whackers will be great...

Like after 101 Dalmations came out 15 years ago... everyone had to have a dalmation... 2 years latter... the pounds were chockd with them...  wait... can we euthenize whackers we don;t want...


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 28, 2009)

> Caretaker and lifesaver. Nancy has the gift for medicine. She even has an MD. She graduated med school to make dad the doctor proud, but took a detour before her internship and became a paramedic instead. Dad was none too happy about that.



Now that's taking artistic license for a spin and then some.


----------



## Cory (Sep 28, 2009)

What I meant by Third Watch being realistic was that it was aimed at being an every day depiction of the job and lives of public safety workers in NYC. I didn't mean the show is totaly realistic down to every detail.

Imo, Trauma doesn't fit this category. It is blatantly obvious to ANYONE watching the show that the scenes shown in just this first episode are not everyday type calls.

What I'm saying is, while Third Watch wasn't the real thing, itt's focus was on reality, where Trauma's focus isn't.


The show was pretty bad. The dialogue was terrible. The story...well basically the story was one girl is a slut, everyone hates the flight medic, and they're all still shaken up over an event that happened a year ago. The story wasn't solid at all. I am curious as to how the rest of the series will go... poorly made, but it looked good in HD


----------



## dmc2007 (Sep 28, 2009)

I made a list of errors that amounted to 15-20 before the first half hour at which point my cable cut out.  It probably saved some brain cells.  Even my non-EMS friend thought it was a joke.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 28, 2009)

i didn't watch it. actually have only heard about it here...


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2009)

The worst part about this show?




It will get canceled, and canceled hard.  When that happens, other networks will be like "People don't want a show about paramedics" and we'll never get a decent show.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 28, 2009)

dmc2007 said:


> I made a list of errors that amounted to 15-20 before the first half hour at which point my cable cut out.  It probably saved some brain cells.  Even my non-EMS friend thought it was a joke.



you didn't look hard enough... I have yet to see it and have been told of so many errors that they must amount to 500...


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2009)

He's still a student... I wouldn't expect him to catch much of it.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 29, 2009)

was it everything you hoped it would be and more mountain?


----------



## dmc2007 (Sep 29, 2009)

Linuss said:


> He's still a student... I wouldn't expect him to catch much of it.



I've completed my course already (test results should be in this week) so hopefully I was able to pick up on a lot of it.  The stuff I noticed was improper immobilization/extrication, inaccurate portrayal of operations (lack of fire/police securing the scene, Paramedics participating in EMD, helicopter landing on top of a building for an arrest with no landing zone established etc.), poor/inaccurate ABC's (the OPA issue, CPR, etc.), not obtaining consent (BMW driver), dangerous bleeding control management on the child that got hit with the Shrapnel, etc.  This show may make a good training tool in this regard.

When the blonde started drilling on the arrest, was she starting an IO line?


----------



## 281mustang (Sep 29, 2009)

dmc2007 said:


> When the blonde started drilling on the arrest, was she starting an IO line?


 Yes.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, it was an IO.


----------



## dewd09 (Sep 29, 2009)

I didn't like it at all. I actually found myself bored half way through.


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 29, 2009)

The SFFD must be tossing their TVs out of the stations.


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 29, 2009)

dmc2007 said:


> not obtaining consent (BMW driver)




Per the protocols in my county, he would be considered altered. At least, I would consider hime altered.


----------



## tigo (Sep 29, 2009)

just watched it.. i'm a basic student and i could picture my instructor picking apart the whole thing..

story was weird, maybe it needed a 2 hour premiere instead of 1 hour to set it in.

at least the girls looked nice? haha


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 29, 2009)

dmc2007 said:


> I've completed my course already (test results should be in this week) so hopefully I was able to pick up on a lot of it.  The stuff I noticed was improper immobilization/extrication, inaccurate portrayal of operations (lack of fire/police securing the scene, Paramedics participating in EMD, helicopter landing on top of a building for an arrest with no landing zone established etc.), poor/inaccurate ABC's (the OPA issue, CPR, etc.), not obtaining consent (BMW driver), dangerous bleeding control management on the child that got hit with the Shrapnel, etc.  This show may make a good training tool in this regard.



First, yes you missed a lot...  I tried to count the mistakes, but found it to be one large mistake...I lost count.  Second...  every mistake you list there was repeated over and over...  This was not a medical show... it was SciFi/Fantasy...  There was nothing remotly in keeping with modern medicine or EMS... 



VCEMT said:


> Per the protocols in my county, he would be considered altered. At least, I would consider hime altered.



based on what... they assualted him before they started any assessment to establish his altered status.  He didn;t want their help... that is not reason to call them altered...  the entire show was one assault by medics after another...  Versed cause you don't want to hear the guy complaining anymore?  And he gets called the best medic the pilot has ever seen?  

PURE CRAP!!!



tigo said:


> just watched it.. i'm a basic student and i could picture my instructor picking apart the whole thing..
> 
> story was weird, maybe it needed a 2 hour premiere instead of 1 hour to set it in.
> 
> at least the girls looked nice? haha



2 hours?  IT shouldn;t have been one hour...  it needs to be cancelled...  I was ready to vomit... A slap in the face of EMS...


----------



## Micro_87 (Sep 29, 2009)

i wanted to watch it to see what it was like...but i went out for hunting supplies much better i assume.


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 29, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> based on what... they assualted him before they started any assessment to establish his altered status.  He didn;t want their help... that is not reason to call them altered...  the entire show was one assault by medics after another...  Versed cause you don't want to hear the guy complaining anymore?  And he gets called the best medic the pilot has ever seen?
> 
> PURE CRAP!!!



Slow down turbo. I was refering to spinal immobilization, however, perhaps with just the backboard without cervical immobilization. No medic that wants to stay a medic will do the crap on that show. Just chill. I know a medic that would have probably just start an IV with an 18 guage, for kicks. In real life, I'd have to be documenting everything and ensuring he signed AMA with all efforts to persuade him to go with us the hospital. I have a another 72 tomorrow, calm down.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 29, 2009)

VCEMT said:


> Slow down turbo. *I was refering to spinal immobilization*, however, *perhaps with just the backboard without cervical immobilization*. No medic that wants to stay a medic will do the crap on that show. Just chill. I know a medic that would have probably just start an IV with an 18 guage, for kicks. In real life, I'd have to be documenting everything and ensuring he signed AMA with all efforts to persuade him to go with us the hospital. I have a another 72 tomorrow, calm down.



um, so was I... you were using his altered status as a reason not to get consent.  They failed to establish any such altered status before they assaulted him and several other pts... and (if I understand what you said) why would you board a MVC pt. (obviosuly due to possible spianl injuries along witht he "altered" status) w/o a collar as well...

but at least they sent the wrist injury by air based on the fact that the married medic might be able to get himself some latter...

And, on another note... I am 100% straight male... but on behalf of all the fine female EMTs and Medics here... I am pissed that the one "medical professiona" on this show is a slut...

I miss MASH... a least that was entertaining...  And "turbo" is "chilled"...    The day I "unchill" will be really bad...  :unsure:


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 29, 2009)

I missed it.... 

did I miss anything worthwhile..... cause the people on the NBC forums RIPPED THE SHOW APART. many many EMT's and Medics were all in agreement.... utter junk


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 29, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> I missed it....
> 
> did I miss anything worthwhile..... cause the people on the NBC forums RIPPED THE SHOW APART. many many EMT's and Medics were all in agreement.... utter junk



ha ha ha... I checked out NBCs forums... and everything the real Medics and EMTs are saying are 100% true...  and they were not holding back...  Some are even advocating a boycott of NBC... LOL... Sorry, I am watching Conan right now...

http://boards.nbc.com/nbc/index.php?showtopic=828065
Start at the last page and work back.


----------



## reaper (Sep 29, 2009)

Cory said:


> What I meant by Third Watch being realistic was that it was aimed at being an every day depiction of the job and lives of public safety workers in NYC. I didn't mean the show is totaly realistic down to every detail.
> 
> Imo, Trauma doesn't fit this category. It is blatantly obvious to ANYONE watching the show that the scenes shown in just this first episode are not everyday type calls.
> 
> ...



Not been in EMS long? That is basicly EMS in a nutshell!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 29, 2009)

reaper said:


> Not been in EMS long?



Or at all?



reaper said:


> That is basicly EMS in a nutshell!



Ha ha ha...  I hope to god that no system out there is as screwed up as the one shown to millions of americans as being "the real thing".  :wacko:


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Sep 29, 2009)

I barely made it through it, and considered taking notes (on what was wrong) but once I filled the first page, before the intro, I gave up. 

I am particularly a fan of not giving the mother gloves. Relating it to what I'm learning, we are told that if we ask a person to keep head stabilization during a rapid trauma assessment (after putting on C-spine) that they get gloves. Now I am just a EMT-B Student, and may not know much about being a flight medic, or the procedures "portrayed", I have a feeling gloves would be included... I don't know about all the drugs they pushed into dead CPR guy, but my mom is an ER nurse and said the drugs they used are used, but not like that. Maybe it was my TV, but those compressions looked sub-par. I tried to watch the show, and not analyze the medical, but the BS was so thick I couldn't get into it. I will try to watch a few more episodes, but doubt it will be in he DVR for long.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Sep 29, 2009)

not to mention the guys in the begining calling 911 and talking to the Medic on the Rig directly? someone forget about the dispatchers. Also that blonde chick with the broken arm that the guy was hitting on, shes gonna love him so much when she gets the $25,000 bill for being airlifted with a broken arm.....awesome.....and as several have mentioned before you know we are the real heros cause we always beat fire to the scene, especially when its an MCI with multiple vehicle extrications......who needs the jaws of life, I've got a backboard.........Utter Junk! just hope the public is smart enough to realize that this is not even close to being accurate....but then again their stupidity keeps me employed so im not gonna count on it.....


----------



## Sasha (Sep 29, 2009)

VCEMT said:


> Per the protocols in my county, he would be considered altered. At least, I would consider hime altered.



How? He seemed oriented to me. He knew what he was going to do, and he wanted to go do it. He needed to get to his "meeting" to give a dog a bone.

They didn't bother with orientation questions or even give a second thought to his refusal, they just battered him and falsely imprisoned.



> And he gets called the best medic the pilot has ever seen?



Hey, that may be true. It was her first day on the job, remember? No precepting, no training or orientation, just jumping right into flying a single medic. She probably hadn't seen very many medics


----------



## Dominion (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm not going to stop watching it just because I had a ton of fun making fun of it with my wife.  On that note in real life every single one of those 'medics' would have ahd their license taken away.  

And the chest compression? LOL more like kneading dough compressions.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 29, 2009)

Dominion said:


> I'm not going to stop watching it just because I had a ton of fun making fun of it with my wife.  On that note in real life every single one of those 'medics' would have ahd their license taken away.
> 
> And the chest compression? LOL more like kneading dough compressions.



That's what I said! It sounded like they were slapping the skin and looked like they were kneading dough. It was hilarious. I'll watch next week, just because I had fun mocking it via text with some other Paramedics and EMTs.


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 29, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> There was nothing remotly in keeping with modern medicine or EMS...



Not true.  They were wearing gloves!  h34r:


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 29, 2009)

MIkePrekopa said:


> I am particularly a fan of not giving the mother gloves.



How about the fact that they let the mother on the helicopter in the first place?  h34r:


----------



## Thindian (Sep 29, 2009)

I think at one point, during the MCI scene, "Rabbit" the pilot asks one of the medics standing around if "anyone needs a ride" to which he replies something like -

"We've treated our black and red tags, so no".

Go transport that dead guy! STAT!


----------



## EMSLaw (Sep 29, 2009)

Thindian said:


> I think at one point, during the MCI scene, "Rabbit" the pilot asks one of the medics standing around if "anyone needs a ride" to which he replies something like -
> 
> "We've treated our black and red tags, so no".
> 
> Go transport that dead guy! STAT!



Black doesn't mean dead - it means unsalvagable.  Though considering the test for that is no breathing... I doubt any would be alive by the time you got back to them.

Of course, tying down three medics (or two plus an EMT) and running through an ambulance worth of cardiac drugs doing CPR in the midst of a MCI isn't proper either, but I think that factored into the blonde's thing about needing a save that day, and there was some mention that she shouldn't have been doing it.  At least, that's the best I can get from that tripe.

That's when they transported the woman with the broken arm.  You're telling me there was nobody who was a real yellow tag around that could have used the "free ride" back?


----------



## thowle (Sep 29, 2009)

Well... they did have a new LP15 on the roof of that building though


----------



## wyoskibum (Sep 29, 2009)

Sasha said:


> That's what I said! It sounded like they were slapping the skin and looked like they were kneading dough. It was hilarious. I'll watch next week, just because I had fun mocking it via text with some other Paramedics and EMTs.



I really enjoyed watching the show and playing the Trauma Drinking game.  The rules are simple, every time a medic does something inappropriate, you get to drink your favorite alcoholic beverage.  IE: sex in the ambulance, CHEERS!  Shocking asystole, CHEERS!.   Of course, be sure you have plenty of said favorite alcoholic beverage as you are sure to run out!


----------



## thatgirl00 (Sep 29, 2009)

wyoskibum said:


> I really enjoyed watching the show and playing the Trauma Drinking game.  The rules are simple, every time a medic does something inappropriate, you get to drink your favorite alcoholic beverage.  IE: sex in the ambulance, CHEERS!  Shocking asystole, CHEERS!.   Of course, be sure you have plenty of said favorite alcoholic beverage as you are sure to run out!




MY GOD! You might just have taken something ridiculous and turned it into something marvelous!


----------



## thatgirl00 (Sep 29, 2009)

ok well i just finished watching it (I have class on Mon nghts so I gotta watch it online.) Anyyyway, I mean the story line is ok. To be honest it's what we should have expected. Mistakes, sex, family probs. It is afterall , a tv show..... they could spend a lil more time trying to make sure things are correct and not so ridiculous. Dont really see it lasting past a 1st season, I could be wrong though. I'll watch it though just because.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 29, 2009)

thatgirl00 said:


> ok well i just finished watching it (I have class on Mon nghts so I gotta watch it online.) Anyyyway, I mean the story line is ok. To be honest it's what we should have expected. Mistakes, sex, family probs. It is afterall , a tv show..... they could spend a lil more time trying to make sure things are correct and not so ridiculous. Dont really see it lasting past a 1st season, I could be wrong though. I'll watch it though just because.



i kinda half watched it and did not really see any apparnet story line. i also missed the first 6 minutes or so. the blond was cute though


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 29, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> the blond was cute though



Agreed.

Of course, her uniform was very professional looking, too :glare:


----------



## Dominion (Sep 29, 2009)

Story sucks and the actors couldn't act their way out of a paperbag.


----------



## surname_levi (Sep 29, 2009)

i liked the part where the flight medics were off duty, and put the severed finger directly in a bucket of ice.

i bet a bunch of people are just going to end up sleeping with each other, someone becomes attached to another and dies. you know, typical american story

i still admit to liking hawthorne though


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 29, 2009)

surname_levi said:


> i liked the part where the flight medics were off duty, and put the severed finger directly in a bucket of ice.
> h



haha it looked like a beer pitcher of ice.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 29, 2009)

wyoskibum said:


> I really enjoyed watching the show and playing the Trauma Drinking game.  The rules are simple, every time a medic does something inappropriate, you get to drink your favorite alcoholic beverage.  IE: sex in the ambulance, CHEERS!  Shocking asystole, CHEERS!.   Of course, be sure you have plenty of said favorite alcoholic beverage as you are sure to run out!



show started at 2100...  by 2110 our good friend wyoskibum was in the ER being treated for alcohol poisioning...  :unsure:


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 29, 2009)

I thought it was totally realistic. I can see this show lasting a long time.^_^


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 29, 2009)

blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........................


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Sep 30, 2009)

the funny thing is third watch is a much more accurate show yet they are both made by NBC, how could they go from getting it kinda right to horribly wrong


----------



## ngbacon (Sep 30, 2009)

Apparently medics have the authority to take their rigs down to the park and party when they are off duty and not in uniform?  Alright!

I also do not understand why they had to make the blonde a slut.  She would have been much more interesting if she kept her pants on for _at least_ half the season.


----------



## karaya (Sep 30, 2009)

TheMowingMonk said:


> the funny thing is third watch is a much more accurate show yet they are both made by NBC, how could they go from getting it kinda right to horribly wrong


 
They are both aired on NBC, but different production companies produce the programs.


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 30, 2009)

lol... just watched it.

wow... worst depiction of EMS i think I've ever seen. Ineffective CPR and all... and what about the Scene Safety and BSI... wasn't that the 1st thing all EMT's were taught. And it was an immediate fail for National Registry... I think that the producers need to just print out the NREMT hand on skills checklist and then the show might actually have some medical basis.

I thought the Character development needed a 2 hour slot. It was amusing but unrealistic.

I must admit, I did like the line the pilot said, "I need a rig, a ride, and a sympathetic cop". One good line for an episode of inaccurate depiction of EMS


----------



## Luno (Sep 30, 2009)

*Hmmmm....*



wyoskibum said:


> I really enjoyed watching the show and playing the Trauma Drinking game.  The rules are simple, every time a medic does something inappropriate, you get to drink your favorite alcoholic beverage.  IE: sex in the ambulance, CHEERS!  Shocking asystole, CHEERS!.   Of course, be sure you have plenty of said favorite alcoholic beverage as you are sure to run out!



Hey, what's wrong with sex in the AMB, as long as you decon everything first...


----------



## cm4short (Sep 30, 2009)

The shows the biz. It an overdramatized spin on what really happens. But, it's close enough


----------



## jgmedic (Sep 30, 2009)

I just watched it on the DVR. Huge, EPIC FAIL for its depiction of EMS. I know some TV critics who have seen the next two episodes, and apparently it gets more character driven and less on the stupid, unrealistic calls. On an another note, am I the only one who thinks a Scrubs-type show would be cool with EMS, like comedy with occasional drama.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Sep 30, 2009)

I am honestly angered about this embaressment of a show... and people wonder why EMS and other public service agencies get bad raps because of crappy unrealistic shows like this one... :censored:


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Sep 30, 2009)

ngbacon said:


> Apparently medics have the authority to take their rigs down to the park and party when they are off duty and not in uniform?  Alright!
> 
> I also do not understand why they had to make the blonde a slut.  She would have been much more interesting if she kept her pants on for _at least_ half the season.



Or even half the show would have been a start, but no... first 5 minutes, thats really classy.:glare:


----------



## dmc2007 (Sep 30, 2009)

jgmedic said:


> I just watched it on the DVR. Huge, EPIC FAIL for its depiction of EMS. I know some TV critics who have seen the next two episodes, and apparently it gets more character driven and less on the stupid, unrealistic calls. On an another note, am I the only one who thinks a Scrubs-type show would be cool with EMS, like comedy with occasional drama.



EMS Scrubs would be an awesome show.  How about "BDU's" as the name?


----------



## surname_levi (Oct 1, 2009)

dmc2007 said:


> EMS Scrubs would be an awesome show.  How about "BDU's" as the name?



aw man, with an EMS scrubs type show i would get dissapointed every day at work because its nothing like on tv. so i guess thank God for "trauma" because it doesnt discourage me to keep working and getting more education


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 1, 2009)

just watched it, kinda interesting.  I did like the MCI that was caused by texting, now maybe people will realize that they do not need to txt while driving.  

Hopefully next week shows more of the reality of EMS.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Oct 1, 2009)

I just watched it on Hulu, It wasnt good but it could be worse. Just like any TV show it is way over dramatized. If it were a realistic show no one would watch it.


----------



## dragonjbynight (Oct 2, 2009)

TheMowingMonk said:


> the funny thing is third watch is a much more accurate show yet they are both made by NBC, how could they go from getting it kinda right to horribly wrong



They forgot to hire a consultant on this one...Anyone who hasn't seen it, or wants to play the drinking game, the entire episode can be seen at: http://www.nbc.com/trauma/video/episodes/?apl=true#vid=1161606

Anyone remember the tv show emergency? I used to watch it on tvland, it was the show that got me into fire/rescue.


----------



## Cory (Oct 5, 2009)

Tonights episode was a little better actually, it was definitely entertaining. They have a neat style of making you think one person is going to have an accident, and then someone else does (example: guy is muching, tree clogs the mulcher, he climbs in to unlodge it, tree shoots out an into a ladies window and knocks her upside the head, guy is fine, lady isn't)


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 6, 2009)

Cory said:


> Tonights episode was a little better actually, it was definitely entertaining. They have a neat style of making you think one person is going to have an accident, and then someone else does (example: guy is muching, tree clogs the mulcher, he climbs in to unlodge it, tree shoots out an into a ladies window and knocks her upside the head, guy is fine, lady isn't)



I agree.... it wasn't much better. but they did have a more accurate representation of the START triage....

but c'mon... staging that close to a shooting... wow... talk about scene safety


----------



## EMTCLM (Oct 6, 2009)

How about when "Rabbit" had the litle boy's mother put her finger- ungloved-directly into his open throat?I loooooved that part.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Oct 6, 2009)

When its your own son I dont think you are that worried about catching anything.


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 6, 2009)

EMTCLM said:


> How about when "Rabbit" had the litle boy's mother put her finger- ungloved-directly into his open throat?I loooooved that part.



You think the mother is worried about BSI?


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 6, 2009)

I HATE IT! 

*hurls whisky bottle at the TV


----------



## jgmedic (Oct 6, 2009)

2nd episode slightly better than the 1st, although not by much. One thing I do like, in a cheesy way, is the homage to Johnny and Roy, where they pop the caps off the preloads and the camera zooms in on it. Kind of cool.


----------



## Cory (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone ever notice that so far, despite being in downtown San Francisco, every critical emergency has had a nice large open field directly next to it for the helicopter?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 6, 2009)

Except for the CPR on the skyscraper.


And the MCI on the highway.


----------



## EMTCLM (Oct 6, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> When its your own son I dont think you are that worried about catching anything.



No, of course I don' think the mother is concerned about that, but they were just in a pretty serious explosion/MCI with a lot of oil, and no doubt dust and grime all over the place, and if I were the paramedic, I would have her put a glove on quickly so the chance of anything getting in there is minimized. That's all, not insulting the mom .


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 6, 2009)

next call i get im so wearing my aviators....


----------



## EMTCLM (Oct 6, 2009)

BigBoy said:


> next call i get im so wearing my aviators....



HAHAHHAA, I'll take part in that too B)


----------



## WarDance (Oct 6, 2009)

Who wouldn't stage right next to a gang related shooting and wait on for PD?  Sounds legit to me.  The scene was totally safe.


----------



## Cory (Oct 6, 2009)

WarDance said:


> Who wouldn't stage right next to a gang related shooting and wait on for PD?  Sounds legit to me.  The scene was totally safe.



YEah, especially when the guy pulls out a gun and starts making threats, and the medic just walks on as if he didn't notice.


----------



## WarDance (Oct 6, 2009)

Cory said:


> YEah, especially when the guy pulls out a gun and starts making threats, and the medic just walks on as if he didn't notice.



Life lesson #37:

If you act like something's not there it can't hurt you!


----------



## rhan101277 (Oct 7, 2009)

Well the show has to be sensational.  Yes many things are done wrong, but the average Joe Blow doesn't know the difference and just wants the action.  Also no one is going to do real chest compressions on someone who doesn't need them "the actors".

I think the CPR they did on that electrocution was ok, at least they made sure the patient was clear.  Didn't see if the monitor was a 

To have a show that really gets to what EMS is about then we need to have ride-along's like COPS or something.  But can't do that because of HIPPA, unless you get the patient to sign off on it.  Then if a mistake is made its on video, but mistakes are made all the time so I guess that's why this hasn't happened yet.  That and lawsuits.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 7, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> To have a show that really gets to what EMS is about then we need to have ride-along's like COPS or something.  But can't do that because of HIPPA, unless you get the patient to sign off on it.



it'll be called MEDICS... and then people get to see the BS calls we get occasionally... and the stuff we get to put up with.

... hey... maybe it'll raise our pay? gain the viewers sympathy?


----------



## Second (Oct 7, 2009)

I say the NPA with a head trauma was the right call, anyone else?


----------



## 281mustang (Oct 7, 2009)

Second said:


> I say the NPA with a head trauma was the right call, anyone else?


 That's one way to oxygenate the brain.:unsure:


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 7, 2009)

has anyone ever used an NPA anyway>?


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Oct 7, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> has anyone ever used an NPA anyway>?



they work very well for waking up drunks


----------



## amberdt03 (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3_wLWcdLIE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## firecoins (Oct 7, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> has anyone ever used an NPA anyway>?



yes.  Not often but yes.


----------



## Jon (Oct 7, 2009)

firecoins said:


> yes.  Not often but yes.


Used one yesterday.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 7, 2009)

Jon said:


> Used one yesterday.



Ah... drinking games can be fun...  ^_^


----------



## Dominion (Oct 7, 2009)

Since I started at this new service a month ago (or almost a month) I've used atleast one or two a week.  Also find me an article with definitive proof of intubation or a NPA penetrating into the brain because I haven't seen any yet.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 7, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> it'll be called MEDICS... and then people get to see the BS calls we get occasionally... and the stuff we get to put up with.
> 
> ... hey... maybe it'll raise our pay? gain the viewers sympathy?



Already existed... and it was called "Paramedics" and it was on TLC.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 7, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Already existed... and it was called "Paramedics" and it was on TLC.



good show... only lasted a short while though...


----------



## Cory (Oct 7, 2009)

It was a great show, probably the reason I even knew what a paramedic was in the fourth grade(no jokes please). I haven't seen that in a while, is it still aired on DiscoveryHealth?(which I just realized I have again)


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 8, 2009)

TheMowingMonk said:


> they work very well for waking up drunks



I'll have to try that one haha!!!!


----------



## exodus (Oct 9, 2009)

On first in: compton last night they picked up a homeless guy who peed all over himself cuz the guy couldn't get his penis out of his fat or balls.... xD  I think I like this one, it shows real stuff


----------



## Chrissy88 (Oct 9, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> I saw this on some previews when I went to the movies this weekend.  I almost thought it was a movie, but its a series with high profile actors.  Here is a synopsis.
> 
> Trauma isn't the first NBC series that featured first responders -- a successful series called Third Watch aired from 1999-2005. However, unlike the previous series, Trauma concentrates solely on paramedics.
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/trauma/[/ur/][/Q...www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPQoZ6kqPQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itku2er (Oct 10, 2009)

I thought it was funny as heck to watch, you could just about predict what is going to happen. But Personally I think they are over using the MCI concept one a week we are lucky if we get on in 10 years.


----------



## Brandon O (Oct 10, 2009)

All I can think of when I look at the blonde is that she probably needs a lift assist on every other call.


----------



## itku2er (Oct 10, 2009)

Brandon Oto said:


> All I can think of when I look at the blonde is that she probably needs a lift assist on every other call.



Well actually I have never seen her lift anyone in the show... you might have a point there. But they do say that dynamite comes in small packages!


----------



## Brandon O (Oct 10, 2009)

itku2er said:


> Well actually I have never seen her lift anyone in the show... you might have a point there. But they do say that dynamite comes in small packages!



Trouble comes in small packages. Medics come in large, plump packages that can deadlift 400 with bit of adrenaline and good footing.


----------



## itku2er (Oct 10, 2009)

Brandon Oto said:


> Trouble comes in small packages. Medics come in large, plump packages that can deadlift 400 with bit of adrenaline and good footing.



Touche my friend Touche.  But I have some friends that are small like that and they can lift better than some of the men.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 10, 2009)

their Technical Advisor need to be shot. period. they're claiming that they had 1st hand experience and yet... they stage feet away from a shooting with no PD on scene>? somehow... i think if that was the case, i think they'd be dead right now... much like the show need to be


----------



## itku2er (Oct 11, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> their Technical Advisor need to be shot. period. they're claiming that they had 1st hand experience and yet... they stage feet away from a shooting with no PD on scene>? somehow... i think if that was the case, i think they'd be dead right now... much like the show need to be



and go into a scene like that without PD was just stupid, but how many young eager and gung ho EMT's freshout of school will end up hurt becasuse they saw it on TV?


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 11, 2009)

Brandon Oto said:


> Trouble comes in small packages. Medics come in large, plump packages that can deadlift 400 with bit of adrenaline and good footing.



Wait, wait, wait... medics lift things?  I thought that was what BLS was for?


----------



## Brandon O (Oct 11, 2009)

EMSLaw said:


> Wait, wait, wait... medics lift things?  I thought that was what BLS was for?



I said they CAN lift. Actually doing so... I think that might violate some union regs.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 11, 2009)

The only part I like about Trauma is that the female medic, while made to be a sex object, is not a total blonde headed bimbo. She seems to have some knowledge to her and is not running around on scene going "omg u guys lyke what do i do? omg i broke a nail!" 

However the fact that they made her an over emotional sex toy kind of ruins the only real redeeming quality of the show.


----------



## Jon (Oct 11, 2009)

Sasha said:


> The only part I like about Trauma is that the female medic, while made to be a sex object, is not a total blonde headed bimbo. She seems to have some knowledge to her and is not running around on scene going "omg u guys lyke what do i do? omg i broke a nail!"
> 
> However the fact that they made her an over emotional sex toy kind of ruins the only real redeeming quality of the show.


Ruins?

I thought that was the only redeeming quality of the show,


----------



## Brandon O (Oct 12, 2009)

Just watched the first two episodes through on the NBC site. This is great. Why do they have these big ambulances if nobody uses them? Fire was right, EMS isn't about transport ^_^


----------



## VCEMT (Oct 13, 2009)

They actually showed something that you see in real life. An EMS responder checking a message on their cellphone and messaging. Yes, even with a dirty glove on. I think Rescue Me showed that, too. Now, that I think of it.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 13, 2009)

^^^ yeah... just saw that too.


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 13, 2009)

Garbage, I have watched around 7 total minutes of the show, and any further viewing will be purely on accident.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 13, 2009)

For some reason, I think I saw them do something right on the show...


----------



## Achromatic (Oct 13, 2009)

Brandon Oto said:


> Why do they have these big ambulances if nobody uses them?



Why use an ambulance if you can call for a chopper? Even if you're right down by the Wharf!


----------



## twinstar_ca (Oct 13, 2009)

Hal9000 said:


> Garbage, I have watched around 7 total minutes of the show, and any further viewing will be purely on accident.



hear, hear!!! i'm with you on that... pure crap on tv... :wacko::glare:


----------



## amberdt03 (Oct 13, 2009)

so me and my partner transported a 5 year old today and the school nurse wanted to ride with, so we sat her up front and while transporting she asked me if i had watched the show. i said yes and she said she really liked it and that it was really accurate......i looked at her and said no its not.


----------



## GonnaBeEMT (Oct 14, 2009)

Watch any police, fire, cowboy, military, etc..... show.   Talk to an expert in any of those fields about the show, and none of them are accurate.  These shows are produced for the general public's entertainment, and they would never know or care how accurate it is.


----------



## Melclin (Oct 14, 2009)

*lols at rabbit* - "Yeah but I read it in a medical journal so..."

This show is hilarious.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2009)

That "journal" was probably JEMS.


----------



## John E (Oct 14, 2009)

*Is Trauma still on...?*

if it is, I lost a wager. I bet it wouldn't last more than 3 weeks.

Damnit...I can usually pick what shows will make it pretty accurately.


----------



## Achromatic (Oct 14, 2009)

Ahhh, informed consent.

"You're obviously drunk so we have to take you to the ER."
"I wanna go home."
"Okay, sign this form refusing transport."


----------



## VFFforpeople (Oct 14, 2009)

My favorite part is..when I am a medic I can show up to any scene regardless of saftey (cause I mean really, why be safe?). Go to my personal life meetings while on shift, and overall just run around and be happy go lucky. This show is crap, but funny.


----------



## Brandon O (Oct 14, 2009)

Achromatic said:


> Ahhh, informed consent.
> 
> "You're obviously drunk so we have to take you to the ER."
> "I wanna go home."
> "Okay, sign this form refusing transport."



That was realistic.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Oct 14, 2009)

If the PT is A&Ox4, and I have told him the bad side of what can happen. I have to let them go, simple as that.


----------



## Achromatic (Oct 14, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> If the PT is A&Ox4, and I have told him the bad side of what can happen. I have to let them go, simple as that.



Our typical standard, as defined to me in class (and our class is run by the county EMS itself, not a private college) was "if this person was driving, would they be DWI?" (and factoring in that you can be DWI under the legal limit) - if so, pay more serious attention to informed consent/refused treatment/AMA, etc.

May you still judge that person as informed/competent/capable? Absolutely, after taking a more thorough look at them. Not just a cursory "I can see you're sufficiently drunk that you're not sure of or barely aware of where you are, that your partner just assaulted you, nearly breaking your nose and is currently being arrested, you're proposing marriage to me, you're unable to walk in a straight line, or stand without assistance (all of which were visible in the scene) but that's good enough to me, here, sign this refusal."

To be crystal clear: may an intoxicated person refuse treatment and / or transport? Yes. Should a refusal be treated as flippantly as it was there, particularly considering the above? I would hope not.

The refusal in the episode would clearly have fallen afoul of "ability to comprehend the information presented" - would she comprehend that she had proposed to the EMT, too? And of at least two of the three components of decision-making process as it relates to competency: "ability to understand consequences of options presented", "ability to evaluate personal cost and benefit of said consequences and relate them to own values and priorities".

Slightly tangential, and more on refusing treatment. On the backside of our MIR is our county's "Refusal of Treatment" form. Most of our medics will actually make a PT read the form, _aloud_, before signing it, or countersigning it.


----------



## 82-Alpha599 (Oct 15, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> so me and my partner transported a 5 year old today and the school nurse wanted to ride with, so we sat her up front and while transporting she asked me if i had watched the show. i said yes and she said she really liked it and that it was really accurate......i looked at her and said no its not.



God I cant stand RN's that are ignorant to EMS, they should know better.<_<

I put "Trauma" in the same category as "Walker Texas Ranger"... its so bad I got to watch it.


----------



## amberdt03 (Oct 15, 2009)

82-Alpha599 said:


> God I cant stand RN's that are ignorant to EMS, they should know better.<_<
> 
> I put "Trauma" in the same category as "Walker Texas Ranger"... its so bad I got to watch it.



i should have told her nurse jackie is accurate. lol


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 15, 2009)

82-Alpha599 said:


> God I cant stand RN's that are ignorant to EMS, they should know better.<_<



I'm going to assume that you know all about nursing and can tell all the flaws in Mercy or Hawthorne, right? You don't see me complaining that one of the optometry technicians from Walmart (they were handing out goodies like eye drops) working at the health fair I volunteered at this weekend didn't know what a doctor of osteopathic medicine was despite being in a screening booth (we ["we" being students of the my universities DO, PA, and OD programs, at least from who I saw there during my shift) were doing vision screenings, blood pressure screenings, and blood glucose screening) despite being in a booth field with DO students. I don't expect that I know all of the finer details of every other health field enough to sort fact from fiction, and I don't expect others to know the same in terms of either EMS or physicians.


Actually, lets test the knowledge of this board on another medical field. How many people here know what a DO is and can name at least 1 DO involved in EMS? That last part is probably easier than you realize.


----------



## Brandon O (Oct 15, 2009)

Without cheating and googling, isn't Bledsoe a DO?


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 15, 2009)

I work with a DO who oversees EMS.    Really nice guy and he plays in his own band.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1445201/board/thread/148436990?d=148436990&p=1#148436990

Pretty funny, actually.


----------



## JDH (Oct 20, 2009)

So, how many other medics out there have preformed vascular surgery on scene???


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 20, 2009)

Ignoring the fact that it looked a little high for it to be between the internal/external iliac arteries?


----------



## firecoins (Oct 20, 2009)

JDH said:


> So, how many other medics out there have preformed vascular surgery on scene???



and be one of only 6 MDs who could do it in thises conditions.


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 20, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Actually, lets test the knowledge of this board on another medical field. How many people here know what a DO is and can name at least 1 DO involved in EMS? That last part is probably easier than you realize.



A Doctor of Osteopathic Medicine.  Practically, no real difference from an MD, though DOs practice manual manipulation which, to me, at least, as one of the uninitiated, seems something like chiropractic, in addition to the usual "allopathic" style of treatment.  Though apparently most DO's don't use that particular skill set very much.  

And yes, Dr. Bledsoe is a DO, IIRC.  

I did notice, while watching HawthoRNe, that everyone seems to be using a sprague steth.  For some reason, that stood out for me, since I don't think I've ever seen one on a doctor or nurse.  Loved how she shoved the Doc out of the way to take over a code after the patient had been pronounced, too...


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Oct 20, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I'm going to assume that you know all about nursing and can tell all the flaws in Mercy or Hawthorne, right? You don't see me complaining that one of the optometry technicians from Walmart (they were handing out goodies like eye drops) working at the health fair I volunteered at this weekend didn't know what a doctor of osteopathic medicine was despite being in a screening booth (we ["we" being students of the my universities DO, PA, and OD programs, at least from who I saw there during my shift) were doing vision screenings, blood pressure screenings, and blood glucose screening) despite being in a booth field with DO students. I don't expect that I know all of the finer details of every other health field enough to sort fact from fiction, and I don't expect others to know the same in terms of either EMS or physicians.
> 
> 
> Actually, lets test the knowledge of this board on another medical field. How many people here know what a DO is and can name at least 1 DO involved in EMS? That last part is probably easier than you realize.




Im going into a DO program in spring.
Yay to loosing what social life i had.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 20, 2009)

This last episode reminds me.... whatever happened to those two NJ medics back in the day who did a field C-section with direction from a physician over the phone, saved the baby, and then lost their cards? Were they ever reinstated? Sued? Anyone know?


----------



## Cory (Oct 20, 2009)

*It's being cancelled already.*


----------



## exodus (Oct 20, 2009)

46Young said:


> This last episode reminds me.... whatever happened to those two NJ medics back in the day who did a field C-section with direction from a physician over the phone, saved the baby, and then lost their cards? Were they ever reinstated? Sued? Anyone know?



Doesn't this mean that they were operating under the phsycians license? :/


----------



## 82-Alpha599 (Oct 20, 2009)

I repaird a ruptured AAA last night, on a guy who had his feet stuck in cement. Beat that Nancy.


----------



## sop (Oct 20, 2009)

It's a pretty good attention-getting show.


----------



## berkeman (Oct 21, 2009)

Cory said:


> *It's being cancelled already.*



Link?  Wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 21, 2009)

Cory said:


> *It's being cancelled already.*



Oh thank God. I hadn't seen it until recently, but I was on duty last night with two new crewmembers who thought is was awesome... and not in the "let's all watch the trainwreck!" way. 

And yep, also know what a DO is, actually know one who works in emergency medicine, and know of Bledsoe...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 21, 2009)

berkeman said:


> Link?  Wouldn't be a bad thing.



Rumor only...  although there is great speculation.  According to what I was reading, the execs for the various networks are not as itchy to cancel shows this year as in previous years, mostly because they have nothing better in the waiting.  Apparently, almost every new show this season has failed to meet expectations (except for NCIS:LA which is going good).  Like most other new shows, Trauma was given the green light for 13 episodes (enough to last through mid-January).  Execs either give the green light for another 9-13 or cancel the show by mid-November.  This year, the only show to meet an early demise was Southland, which was officially cancelled this last week.  Trauma still has another 4 weeks at most before they (god willing) cancel it.  They could, however, cancel it sooner (PLEASE god).



Seaglass said:


> I was on duty last night with two new crewmembers who thought is was awesome... and not in the "let's all watch the trainwreck!" way.



Frigin' whackers... only a moron could love this show...


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 21, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Frigin' whackers... only a moron could love this show...



For now, I'm being optimistic and saying it's just because they're new, and total white clouds. Hard to fault them when they've barely gotten calls, and all that. 

But... I have my suspicions. h34r:


----------



## Melclin (Oct 21, 2009)

*Tha Game*

A couple of comments from the petition to bring back trauma...

You rage, you lose.



> Keep the show.This is an amazing show.I always had an interest in the medical field and this shows those of us not in the field what it may be like.Im looking forward to watching this show in the future





> Keep this show.I am an EMT and this show is alot like real life and what we go through day by day. My family and I enjoy watching it and hope it wont be cancelled.





> I find Trauma to be exhilerating and very captivating. I take time out of my schedule to watch every episode from the very beginning.
> 
> Trauma is a program that doesn't seem to be a cookie cutter. I find myself emotionally involved in the storyline and feeling the characters are a part of the family.





> Wow. I am surprised that Trauma has bad ratings. Maybe its the time slot. I don't know. This show reminds me so much of E.R. I can't possibly imagine how this show hasn't picked up that demographic.





> It's smart, and fast-paced. The cast is great. Seems more authentic than ER; that turned into a soap opera and lost me as part of their viewing audience





> Love the show! Love Rabbit!!





> This is a great show. Very inspiring to someone who is thinking of being in the Medical field.





> PLEASE keep "TRAUMA" on the air. it is one of the best medical shows NBC has had since you cancelled "St. Elsewhere." ....
> 
> ...."Trauma" is the closest to the real thing without throwing too much sexual innuendo into the script like the other shows do.





> It is thought-provoking and edgy



People are idiots.


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 21, 2009)

Melclin said:


> A couple of comments from the petition to bring back trauma...
> 
> You rage, you lose.
> 
> People are idiots.



I really hope those comments were mostly sarcastic.


----------



## Achromatic (Oct 21, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> For now, I'm being optimistic and saying it's just because they're new, and total white clouds. Hard to fault them when they've barely gotten calls, and all that.
> 
> But... I have my suspicions. h34r:



Hey now! I'm a student, and I've been caught several times swearing, rolling eyes, threatening to throw things at the TV because of this show (I admit I've seen all the episodes, because it's like a trainwreck, so horrific).

Anyone in EMS who thinks that show has any redeeming qualities with reference to opinions or perceptions of emergency medicine should be, I humbly submit, shot.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 21, 2009)

Achromatic said:


> Hey now! I'm a student, and I've been caught several times swearing, rolling eyes, threatening to throw things at the TV because of this show (I admit I've seen all the episodes, because it's like a trainwreck, so horrific).
> 
> Anyone in EMS who thinks that show has any redeeming qualities with reference to opinions or perceptions of emergency medicine should be, I humbly submit, shot.



That's my general opinion. But life is so much easier when you can blissfully pretend your coworkers aren't morons.

I see bits and pieces, and keep refusing to watch more with them. Just don't think I could take it.


----------



## Melclin (Oct 21, 2009)

Hal9000 said:


> I really hope those comments were mostly sarcastic.



I'm thinking not.


----------



## Cory (Oct 21, 2009)

Actually it's not a rumor and I didn't make it up kthnx.

Its a little difficult to put a link to page from a magazine that I don't want to go track down right now, but it is being cancelled due to low viewing rates. Mercy is just barely surviving as well. Jay LEno is really doing a number on the whole network by holding the most prime spot on NBC, even though his ratings are awful.

From what I understand, it might even be gone next Monday...I don't think they have decided if the season will finish airing or not, personally I hope it does. I know some of you like to sit at home screaming whacker, but I can actually appreciate a well made drama, even if it is totaly inaccurate. It's not a documentary...and this is as good as we're gonna get for a while, I think it would be great if it stayed, but it won't.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 21, 2009)

EMSLaw said:


> I did notice, while watching HawthoRNe, that everyone seems to be using a sprague steth.  For some reason, that stood out for me, since I don't think I've ever seen one on a doctor or nurse.  Loved how she shoved the Doc out of the way to take over a code after the patient had been pronounced, too...



Alot of medical shows use these scopes and it probably because that is what is in the prop department.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 21, 2009)

exodus said:


> Doesn't this mean that they were operating under the phsycians license? :/



Not a procedure they were formally trained for, and certainly out of scope. Just like half the things they do on the show.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Oct 21, 2009)

Cory said:


> Actually it's not a rumor and I didn't make it up kthnx.
> 
> Its a little difficult to put a link to page from a magazine that I don't want to go track down right now, but it is being cancelled due to low viewing rates. Mercy is just barely surviving as well. Jay LEno is really doing a number on the whole network by holding the most prime spot on NBC, even though his ratings are awful.
> 
> From what I understand, it might even be gone next Monday...I don't think they have decided if the season will finish airing or not, personally I hope it does. I know some of you like to sit at home screaming whacker, but I can actually appreciate a well made drama, even if it is totaly inaccurate. It's not a documentary...and this is as good as we're gonna get for a while, I think it would be great if it stayed, but it won't.




It is not so much I care about the drama of the show. It is the fact people will look upon this as truth and will wonder what we are doing. I always watched the nursing shows..and it is a joke. We live enough and work enough in plenty of drama and action from day to day. It does not need to be made into hollywood version of real.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 21, 2009)

46Young said:


> Not a procedure they were formally trained for, and certainly out of scope. Just like half the things they do on the show.



I am familiar with the case.  I don't think they lost their NR cards or NYS cards.  I believe they had their NY cards.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 21, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> It is not so much I care about the drama of the show. It is the fact people will look upon this as truth and will wonder what we are doing. I always watched the nursing shows..and it is a joke. We live enough and work enough in plenty of drama and action from day to day. It does not need to be made into hollywood version of real.



I beg to differ. If you make a documentary solely about EMS, it won't hold interest anywhere near as much as an episode of COPS or First IN. If you were to take away all of the fire material from First In and make an episode of only the EMS runs, it would appear quite boring to the public. 

Just think what the public would think of us if they heard even a small portion of our commentary and Gallows humor. Most wouldn't understand much of the medical procedures that we do, and if you're not following, you'll eventually become alienated and lose interest. And, in the interest of accuracy, the public would be viewing our sick calls, minor injuries, wellness checks, lift jobs, etc. Important work in general, but certainly not sexy in the least.

Regarding our personal lives, most of us have quite mundane lives compared to the TV characters. Who wants to follow the story of the EMT who works three jobs, sleeps, does it again, etc. etc. Or the medic who works, goes to school, works, goes to school, etc. Or the employee who works, goes home, spends an hour or two with the kids and goes to bed. It might get some kind of audience with the Lifetime channel or Hallmark maybe, but certainly not primetime network TV. Today's society has been desensitized to the point where a show is "boring" without a large amount of gratuitous sex, violence and profanity. If you don't provide that, no one will watch. 

The general public seems to have a misconception that since we work a job that focuses on caring for people, that we're supposed to carry that mentality at all times when off duty to all other areas of our life. When I worked as a boncer, and also did shootfights, people would say "But you're an EMT. You're supposed to help people. How could you fight and possibly injure someone? Doesn't that conflict with your job?" That's the key word, "job". We're not a bunch of Mother Theresa's, we're paid to do a job, and then we go home to our personal lives, whatever that may be.

The job just isn't as sexy as others that are portrayed on TV, at least in the documentary genre.


----------



## SEBeast (Oct 21, 2009)

*Trauma*

I love this show. I've been in ems for seven years four as a medic. It's very entertaining and it's a nice break from the reality of our job. I hope it stays on the air a while.


----------



## Melclin (Oct 22, 2009)

46Young said:


> I beg to differ. If you make a documentary solely about EMS, it won't hold interest anywhere near as much as an episode of COPS or First IN. If you were to take away all of the fire material from First In and make an episode of only the EMS runs, it would appear quite boring to the public.
> 
> 
> Just think what the public would think of us if they heard even a small portion of our commentary and Gallows humor. Most wouldn't understand much of the medical procedures that we do, and if you're not following, you'll eventually become alienated and lose interest. And, in the interest of accuracy, the public would be viewing our sick calls, minor injuries, wellness checks, lift jobs, etc. Important work in general, but certainly not sexy in the least.
> ...



I don't know about that. We have a prime-time documentary show here called "medical emergency", which follows cases from the ambulance call out to the ED (and then a quick follow up at the end of each episode). It usually has an air ambulance case (usually road trauma), a puff piece (little girl with grazed knee + a good PR shot of a uniformed paramedic handing her an Ambulance Victoria teddy bear), and a nanna down/arrythmia or too. Its polished; nobody swears, makes fun of pts, says anything inappropriate and they never show cases where pts die. But others than that, its almost identical in format to cops, with the exception of the occasional commentary offering a simplified break down of whats going on, "Paramedic John must use an electric shock to get Matt's heart beating in time.... or he'll die". Despite that, I find it to have an acceptable level of accuracy given that it has to communicate complex management to the public in an entertaining and suscint fashion. There was a RSI of a head injured pt complicated by hypothermia last week, which was pretty cool, and I always see medics I know from uni on it, which is good for a laugh. 

Its in its....6th season I believe, and rates very highly.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 23, 2009)

Melcin, have you been able to find any episodes on the interwebz?


----------



## Melclin (Oct 23, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Melcin, have you been able to find any episodes on the interwebz?



Talking about trauma or medical emergency? Trauma; yes, I watch it every week and LOL heartily. Medical Emergency? No, and I've looked high and low because I wanted one of the episodes where one of my lecturers was on it as a pt. The network that its broadcast on is the only network to not provide comprehensive internet streaming for its shows.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 27, 2009)

great.... bringing up the homosexual group now. I'm sure that'll go over well. both by EMS and the gay community


----------



## daedalus (Oct 27, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> great.... bringing up the homosexual group now. I'm sure that'll go over well. both by EMS and the gay community



They handled it well. Brings some realism to the show....

Gay paramedics!!?? Quick, lets take away their right to get paramedic licenses!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 27, 2009)

daedalus said:


> They handled it well. Brings some realism to the show....
> 
> Gay paramedics!!?? Quick, lets take away their right to get paramedic licenses!



Prop 8 for paramedics?


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 27, 2009)

no, its just similar to the mentality of the paramedics having sex in the back of the ambulance in the first episode. I think that they should have waited until the second season before they brought that kinda idea up. 

... I think them illustrating it wasn't a bad thing, but its just the fact that they decided to spring it up only a few episodes in. I personally have nothing agaisnt the gay community, but myself personally, I'm not for it. And to try to bring up an iffy subject that is still not "worldly" accepted... in a show that lacks plot, character development, and realism. I just think that this show is trying WAY TO HARD to stay afloat. despite their efforts tonight, I think its only going to lower the shows ratings.

So, yeah. Not trying to offend anyone, but I just felt that this episode's "agenda" only turned more viewers away (including myself and my wife). :/


----------



## reaper (Oct 27, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> no, its just similar to the mentality of the paramedics having sex in the back of the ambulance in the first episode. I think that they should have waited until the second season before they brought that kinda idea up.
> 
> ... I think them illustrating it wasn't a bad thing, but its just the fact that they decided to spring it up only a few episodes in. I personally have nothing agaisnt the gay community, but myself personally, I'm not for it. And to try to bring up an iffy subject that is still not "worldly" accepted... in a show that lacks plot, character development, and realism. I just think that this show is trying WAY TO HARD to stay afloat. despite their efforts tonight, I think its only going to lower the shows ratings.
> 
> So, yeah. Not trying to offend anyone, but I just felt that this episode's "agenda" only turned more viewers away (including myself and my wife). :/



I think that this was one of the better episodes yet. I thought they did a good job of bringing the gay team member into it. While you or some may not agree with the life style, there are a lot of gay members in EMS and they are a vital part of the community.

I think this episode did more to show the public what we are really like. Less trauma and more daily life.


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 27, 2009)

They did have the obligatory MCI, though.  Seems like they've got a formula going. 

Rabbit is right about ALS meaning "ain't liftin s****", though.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Oct 27, 2009)

hey, there are those of us, in ems, who are gay... and i should damn well know, falling into that catagory myself


----------



## Melclin (Oct 27, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Gay paramedics!!?? Quick, lets take away their right to get paramedic licenses!



I know right! First it's our art teachers and hairdressers, now its our paramedics. Whats next? Fashion designers and sailors? A world gone mad. Now, you'll have to excuse me, there's an O'Reilly factor marathon on and that bust of Jerry Falwell isn't going to polish itself.


----------



## Trailpatrol (Oct 28, 2009)

I didn't care for the pilot episode, but I thought the idea had potential. As the weeks have gone by, the show has improved. The story lines are interesting and some of them are even believable. Unfortunately, the show is losing in the ratings war because of the poor showing in the first two episodes, and the fact that Leno is bombing afterwords, and NBC can't get out of their deal with him.

I've known medics like Rabbit. (Heck, I think I may have even been one, once-upon-a-time.) It's really not a bad show, and it has gotten better. I can remember when "Emergency" first came on (NBC, the same network, BTW) the story lines were a bit rough, too. I was a new EMT then, and EMS was a new thing. _Nobody_ did anything in the field like John and Roy did back then. (Okay, maybe a half-dozen cities in the US) It took a couple years to develop.

Special FX have come a long way since "Emergency" was on the air. Trauma makes real good use of SFX, like Rabbit's chopper crash and the preview for Nancy and Glen's ambulance crash next week. Now that I am just starting to like the characters, (particularly Marissa and Rabbit) it will probably get canned.

"Someday I'm gonna write a book." Chief Patrick Meacham (John Mahoney) in H.E.L.P. (Another EMS series nobody remembers.)


----------



## guardian528 (Oct 28, 2009)

EMSLaw said:


> They did have the obligatory MCI, though.  Seems like they've got a formula going.



i know right? i mean, it wouldn't be a day-in-the-life if they didn't have a crazy mci everyday 

on a sidenote, was the helicopter pilot chick starting iv's?


----------



## Trailpatrol (Oct 28, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> was the helicopter pilot chick starting iv's?



I think she said a couple weeks ago that she's an EMT-I. It's been a bone of contention between her and Rabbit that she's supposed to be an EMT and doesn't do anything but fly the chopper, so a couple weeks ago he sat her down at the episode's end and started reviewing her medical skills.

It surprised me that Aimee Garcia (Marisa the pilot) is actually a few weeks shy of 31 years old...she looks like such a kid. (And Pauley Perrette, who plays Abby on NCIS, is over 40!)


----------



## jgmedic (Oct 29, 2009)

About the only thing I like on this show now is the dynamics between the partners, it's about the only thing that's even a little bit realistic. But, a big WTF to the EMT nasally intubating!?


----------



## silver (Oct 29, 2009)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/showtracker/2009/10/nbc-cancels-trauma-closes-in-on-more-chuck.html

BAM! Canceled.


----------



## guardian528 (Oct 29, 2009)

relax, the rest of the season will still air


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 29, 2009)

Alrighty!!!!! get that inaccurate depiction off the air!


----------



## Trailpatrol (Oct 29, 2009)

jgmedic said:


> About the only thing I like on this show now is the dynamics between the partners, it's about the only thing that's even a little bit realistic. But, a big WTF to the EMT nasally intubating!?



Just looked at the San Francisco (City/County) EMS Agency (http://www.sanfranciscoems.org/) protocols: They allow BLS to assist with set-up if trained, but dropping the tube is still an ALS skill. It doesn't deliniate where an EMT-I would be in that situation.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 29, 2009)

...that's because SanFrancisco doesn't use EMT-Intermediates.


----------



## Trailpatrol (Oct 29, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> ...that's because SanFrancisco doesn't use EMT-Intermediates.



"Ahhh," he said thoughtfully stroking his mustache. 

Isn't EMT-I on it's way out under the new standards, anyhow?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 29, 2009)

Sure, assuming that all of the states adopt the new standard without anyone putting their own spin on it. Consider, for example, that 2 states still use "EMT-I [one], EMT-II, EMT-III (well, one of the two), and EMT-P instead of "EMT-B, EMT-I, EMT-P."


----------



## DigitalSoCal (Oct 29, 2009)

I agree that the first episode was terrible, but it was starting to interest me...


oh well


----------



## eveningsky339 (Oct 29, 2009)

silver said:


> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/showtracker/2009/10/nbc-cancels-trauma-closes-in-on-more-chuck.html
> 
> BAM! Canceled.



There is a God.


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 30, 2009)

eveningsky339 said:


> There is a God.



The show was a steaming pile of mindless drivel dripping and dropping slowly into the inspissated insides of modern melodrama.


----------



## SEBeast (Nov 7, 2009)

*Relax*

This show is purely for entertainment. I for one love it. It's television, not real life. Relax!


----------



## VFFforpeople (Nov 7, 2009)

SEBeast said:


> This show is purely for entertainment. I for one love it. It's television, not real life. Relax!



Yes, it is true..the sad part is some PTs or people wont think of it like that. I am glad the show is gone and hope they think twice before puting this kinda crap on tv.


----------



## SEBeast (Nov 10, 2009)

*People*



VFFforpeople said:


> Yes, it is true..the sad part is some PTs or people wont think of it like that. I am glad the show is gone and hope they think twice before puting this kinda crap on tv.



What people think of us depends on the impression YOU make on them.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 10, 2009)

> And Pauley Perrette, who plays Abby on NCIS, is over 40!



But I would still totally hit that. :lol: BTW, correction, she just turned 40.


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 10, 2009)

usafmedic45 said:


> BTW, correction, she just turned 40.



sooo..  by definition, that would make her over 40


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, but I didn't want people to assume she was like 47 or something.  She's "barely" over 40.  :lol:   I'm sorry if it doesn't make any sense....I'm just a little spacey because I'm absolutely exhausted.


----------



## brice (Nov 10, 2009)

not a fan of this show


----------



## bunkie (Nov 10, 2009)

I had to see what all the hype was about. Especially when people in my class wouldn't stop talking about it. I watched an episode, the first ten minutes I just laughed and laughed and laughed. Then after like the 50th time of a) all women in ems are wh#res and b) all emt's are stupid and paramedics know it all.. I got frustrated and turned it off. I can see why it got canceled, the acting was worse then the writing.


----------



## reaper (Nov 10, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I had to see what all the hype was about. Especially when people in my class wouldn't stop talking about it. I watched an episode, the first ten minutes I just laughed and laughed and laughed. Then after like the 50th time of a) all women in ems are wh#res and b) all emt's are stupid and paramedics know it all.. I got frustrated and turned it off. I can see why it got canceled, the acting was worse then the writing.



I think those are the realistic views they show!


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 10, 2009)

Tomorrow they are filming a SWAT and bank robbery scene in Oakland. There are public announcements for people not to call the police if they see these idiots running around with guns.  This episode will be called "Tunnel Vision". For playing with guns in Oakland, that seems to be an appropriate title. Considering the reputation of Oakland, this season could end sooner if certain members of the community don't get the memo.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahaha... I hope that they have someone on set with real guns and real ammo.


----------



## guardian528 (Nov 12, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Considering the reputation of Oakland, this season could end sooner if certain members of the community don't get the memo.



hahaha, i could see this going horribly wrong


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 12, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> hahaha, i could see this going horribly wrong



all you gotta say is "Raiderrrssss" and wear an oversized black hoodie  h34r:... you'll be OK then!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 12, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> all you gotta say is "Raiderrrssss" and wear an oversized black hoodie  h34r:... you'll be OK then!



Only if you want me to shoot at you first...


----------



## claytondirk (Nov 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by guardian528 View Post
was the helicopter pilot chick starting iv's?

in some states emt-b can start ivs under the supervision of a medic or if the medical director has given them permission to do so. so technically it not out of there scope.


and does anybody ever remember watching a show called rescue 911 thats was pretty much like a cops for medics .


----------



## WarDance (Nov 12, 2009)

claytondirk said:


> Originally Posted by guardian528 View Post
> 
> and does anybody ever remember watching a show called rescue 911 thats was pretty much like a cops for medics .



That was my favorite show when I was like 5.  Cops was my 2nd favorite.  I knew the theme song by heart.  I was a strange kid!


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 12, 2009)

claytondirk said:


> and does anybody ever remember watching a show called rescue 911 thats was pretty much like a cops for medics .



Tuesdays, 8 pm if I recall correctly.

...and yes, the opening scene of the title credits with the police search using the helicopter spotlight is forever etched into my memory.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 12, 2009)

claytondirk said:


> and does anybody ever remember watching a show called rescue 911 thats was pretty much like a cops for medics .



William Shatner's second greatest show.
I think we all know what number one was...


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Nov 22, 2009)

dude i used to love rescue 911, i watched that show all the time


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 22, 2009)

Personally, I love Trauma.  Its really the only show I watch on TV.  I got really drained of the crime shows and what not.  Atleast Trauma gives me some kind of interest because I know thats what I'll be doing in the future.  In the mean time though, my friend whos an EMT was giving me a ton of crap because of watching it.  But hey, its TV...suspend your disbeleif.


----------



## WarDance (Nov 22, 2009)

Nick647 said:


> Personally, I love Trauma.  Its really the only show I watch on TV.  I got really drained of the crime shows and what not.  Atleast Trauma gives me some kind of interest because I know thats what I'll be doing in the future.  In the mean time though, my friend whos an EMT was giving me a ton of crap because of watching it.  But hey, its TV...suspend your disbeleif.



Don't expect to do anything you see on that show.  Well you could but you will be fired.


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 22, 2009)

WarDance said:


> Don't expect to do anything you see on that show.  Well you could but you will be fired.



Yeah I know haha. You can kinda tell that its just not real.


----------



## WarDance (Nov 22, 2009)

Nick647 said:


> Yeah I know haha. You can kinda tell that its just not real.



Kind tell?  You'd better reconsider your career choice if you can only "kinda tell."


----------



## medichopeful (Nov 22, 2009)

Nick647 said:


> Personally, I love Trauma.  Its really the only show I watch on TV.  I got really drained of the crime shows and what not.  Atleast Trauma gives me some kind of interest because I know thats what I'll be doing in the future.



I seriously hope you're kidding...


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 22, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> I seriously hope you're kidding...



I think people misunderstood me so im sorry.  I enjoy the show.  Am I certain that the show is like real life EMS, obviously not.  I just find it enjoyable and rather ammusing.  I know its not real but I do enjoy suspending disbeleif for an hour on a monday.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Nov 22, 2009)

I cant believe it is still on..I thought it was supposed to be off the air..but I can not be so lucky blah


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 22, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> I cant believe it is still on..I thought it was supposed to be off the air..but I can not be so lucky blah



I thought I read somewhere that after episode 8 (or 13 I thought I read too), it will be done but I am not sure.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Nov 22, 2009)

Same I think someone said they were bringing back chuck to replace it in january or something like that.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 22, 2009)

As I understand it:  New shows are typically given the green light for an initial 13 episodes which usually run from September to December/January.  In late to early November the success of the new shows are reviewed by TV Execs who decide if they should give the go ahead for another 13 episodes to make a complete season (26ish episodes).  If they decide to cancel the show, as is the case here, the executives can either decide to 1. Immediately shut down production and cease airing any of the already shot episodes, 2. Immediately shut shown production and air the already shot episodes, or 3. Continue production on the original 13 and air the episodes.  Number 1 and 2 are the usual choices, and number 3 is usually not done sionce they are basiclly dumping more money into a failed show, however, in this case, Trauma episodes are still being filmed (last week they were in Oakland filming as I understand it) until they reach that 13 episode production run and all the episodes will be aired until ~Christmas and then Chuck will replace Trauma.  Never watched Chuck, but THANK GOD!!!

Oh, and I say again, this show had the propensity to bring super hero wannabes out of the woodworks, people who say how much they love the show because it is so realistic, and now it is what they want to do…  SEE???  I know that it should be viewed as mindless entertainment, not to be taken seriously at all, but I still contend that too many people cannot distinguish what they see on TV from real life, and too many people would think this was real; a fact that would/will/has had a negative impact on EMS, much the way Crime Dramas can and have had a negative impact on LE.  (Yes it is true that Law Enforcement and Cops in general are not as screwed up as portrayed on NYPD Blue, The Shield, or Southland… but what is portrayed on TV forms the basis for too many people’s perception of reality because people are STUPID.)  IMAO.


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 22, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> William Shatner's second greatest show.
> I think we all know what number one was...​



We certainly do...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 22, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> We certainly do...



"There's someone on the wing... some... thing..."  ^_^

vs...

"We are gathered here today to pay final respects to our honored dead.  But it should be noted that this death takes place in the shadow of new life, the sunrise of a new world; a world that our beloved comrade gave his life to protect and nourish.  He did not feel this sacrifice a vain or empty one, and we will not debate his profound wisdom at these proceedings. Of my friend, I can only say this: of all the souls I have encountered in my travels, his was the most... human." -Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan

Naw... My original statement still stands...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 23, 2009)

CRAP!!!  Revise my earlier post...  Although it was cancelled several weeks ago, NBC has now ordered 3 more episodes to be filmed, bringing the total to 16.  After the first 13 air, Chuck will replace Trauma in that timeslot and the new episodes of Trauma will not air until the completion of NBC's coverage of the 2010 Winter Olympics.  It is not known at what time and day they will air; although who cares?  The reason for the ordering of only 3 more episodes is unclear, but some reports say that is has to do with how piss poor NBCs lineups currently are... but how ordering more episodes of a failing show will help a dying network is beyond me; maybe there is just too much crap on TV and they don't have enoguh replacement stuff to make up for the number of shows that should be cancelled.  According to the ratings, Trauma is scoring 4th in that timeslot against the other major networks and is currently 15th on the list of most watched shows on Monday Nights...


----------



## firecoins (Nov 23, 2009)

I thought this thread was cancelled but I see NBC ordered more posts.  

Don't you remember the days when NBC had shows about nothing?


----------



## Brandon O (Nov 23, 2009)

I dream of the day when I too can add nasal intubation, and dextrose by IVP to my Basic arsenal.

This will probably happen right after we get stairchairs with the little tready things on them.


----------



## medichopeful (Nov 24, 2009)

Nick647 said:


> I think people misunderstood me so im sorry.  I enjoy the show.  Am I certain that the show is like real life EMS, obviously not.  I just find it enjoyable and rather ammusing.  I know its not real but I do enjoy suspending disbeleif for an hour on a monday.



lol no problem.  Don't worry about it.  You had me scared for a minute h34r:


----------



## allvitals09 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brandon Oto said:


> I dream of the day when I too can add nasal intubation, and dextrose by IVP to my Basic arsenal.
> 
> This will probably happen right after we get stairchairs with the little tready things on them.



I have used the stair chairs with the treads.   They definitely make life easier


----------



## medichopeful (Nov 25, 2009)

allvitals09 said:


> I have used the stair chairs with the treads.   They definitely make life easier



You stole my name.


----------



## Brandon O (Nov 26, 2009)

allvitals09 said:


> I have used the stair chairs with the treads.   They definitely make life easier



We had 'em in California. Such an obvious concept I didn't even realize then that they didn't all come that way. Durrr, let's literally invent the wheel here folks...


----------



## allvitals09 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have been lifted in the old school stair chairs, i don't understand how people still use them....  It felt like i was being dropped on every step.........Then they actually dropped me.


----------



## Steffah (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't even have to be trained yet to tell this is all a bunch of bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:. Corny as hell, and the characters are kinda stupid anyway


----------



## JOSH (Dec 8, 2009)

I heard about that show. might watch but the show I really like is ''Eemergency''


----------



## zmedic (Dec 8, 2009)

Everything you need to know is in mother juggs and speed.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 8, 2009)

zmedic said:


> Everything you need to know is in mother juggs and speed.



and here i am sittin in school. wish someone told me that a long time ago


----------



## emtzach03 (Dec 9, 2009)

allvitals09 said:


> I have used the stair chairs with the treads.   They definitely make life easier



id use that chair any day of the week going down but ill take the old crappy on for going back up later the new chairs are heavy as hell and the track gets in the way on older winding stairs... maby its just me


----------



## allvitals09 (Dec 10, 2009)

emtzach03 said:


> id use that chair any day of the week going down but ill take the old crappy on for going back up later the new chairs are heavy as hell and the track gets in the way on older winding stairs... maby its just me



I agree.  When I have used the chair going up i just assume carry it.


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 10, 2009)

didn't air this week... must be done.... DNR for sure


----------



## allvitals09 (Dec 10, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> didn't air this week... must be done.... DNR for sure



I thought they order three more episodes.


----------



## emtzach03 (Dec 10, 2009)

i dont see this show going away anytime soon. besides its christmas season most shows dont start again till jan. i think they would do a better job if the overdraumatic situations would go away and they would just show the job for the humor and realistic crazyness it can be


----------



## allvitals09 (Dec 10, 2009)

emtzach03 said:


> i dont see this show going away anytime soon. besides its christmas season most shows dont start again till jan. i think they would do a better job if the overdraumatic situations would go away and they would just show the job for the humor and realistic crazyness it can be



But what regular TV viewer would watch a drama show if it wasn't overly dramatic.  Just look at soap-operas.  If life was really like that then what would be the point.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Dec 10, 2009)

allvitals09 said:


> I thought they order three more episodes.



They didn't order three more, they are just finishing out the season, they paid for 13 episodes already and they only have made 10 so far, so they are just getting the last three episodes they already paid for to get their moneys worth. I wonder if the acting will get worse since the actors know the show is getting cancelled now.


----------



## emtzach03 (Dec 10, 2009)

allvitals09 said:


> But what regular TV viewer would watch a drama show if it wasn't overly dramatic.  Just look at soap-operas.  If life was really like that then what would be the point.



thats true for sure. i was hoping for a show like third watch i did enjoy that one. nothing beats rescue me imo anyways


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 10, 2009)

emtzach03 said:


> i dont see this show going away anytime soon. besides its christmas season most shows dont start again till jan. i think they would do a better job if the overdraumatic situations would go away and they would just show the job for the humor and realistic crazyness it can be





TheMowingMonk said:


> They didn't order three more, they are just finishing out the season, they paid for 13 episodes already and they only have made 10 so far, so they are just getting the last three episodes they already paid for to get their moneys worth. I wonder if the acting will get worse since the actors know the show is getting cancelled now.



Once more for the folks who don't have the energy to go back a few pages and read:

NBC originally ordered 13 episodes.  The show was cancelled, but the 13 original episodes would continue to be filmed and shown until January.  NBC has since decided to order 3 more episodes for a total of 16.  However, once the original 13 episodes are all aired the show would leave the air until the Winter Olympics (covered by NBC) are over.  Chuck will replace Trauma's current time slot and once the new 3 episodes start up it will be decided if the show will be picked up for good.  LET US ALL PRAY THAT THEY DO NOT CONTINUE IT!


----------



## enjoynz (Jan 31, 2010)

I haven't made any comment as to this TV show thus far, as it has only just been released onto our screens here in New Zealand. 
The thing I find most funny, is the Flight Medic on it, is a Kiwi (New Zealand) actor. 
I have to admit he does put on a pretty good American accent. 
Peasonal hubbie and I think the show is very OTT. 

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 31, 2010)

*We had a spate of TV shows with Brits, NZ's and Aussies.*

"Chuck", "Life", and "Life on Mars" all feature(d) actors from the former UK. Ony "Chuck" has made it this far and it is on life support.
Not to mention Jonathan LaPaglia on "Cold Case" (IMDB advises he WAS an ER doc in Australia), and Anthony LaPaglia was the male lead on "Without a Trace".


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 31, 2010)

Trauma has just premiered here in New Zealand (last week) and despite a lot of selling by the network the one or two reviews I've seen in the paper haven't been that flash.

I am predicting a spike in TV sales here after ambo's vent thier frustrations having seen the pilot.

Worst slop I ever saw, just god awful.


----------



## Medix821 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Why so bad?*

Now it is a bit over the top but it's MUCH better than The Listener was - an EMT who has time to drive around and solve crimes. OK... and in the big city no less. 

Why don't people like Trauma? I love that it shows EMS as its own separate entity with its own excitement and its own drama. The only heroes you ever see on TV are police, swat and fire.  We save lives. We have a place in the Monday night lineup.


----------



## zmedic (Feb 2, 2010)

Watch the first episode of Trauma and then watch the ER pilot, notice the difference in acting, writing etc. You can have a good show about EMS/medicine. Unfortunately Trauma isn't it.


----------



## mississippimedic (Feb 2, 2010)

While I often find myself calling BS while watching Trauma, I think its a pretty good show.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 3, 2010)

*Sort of like "HOUSE, MD"? Oops, another Brit.*

But there is some acting on that show.^_^


----------



## jbyogi (Feb 11, 2010)

*come on!!!!!!*

hey now I want to know what happened to "trauma" that show was awesome. yes iIwold agree that it had its times! and you would say to yourself WHAT THE HELL! but i wnat the show back. Im addicted!

Second issue to discuss, why is everyone a cpt or a asst chief on this site, that  ok and everything, or is it the site ranking people on how much their on this site.

third issue, there thinking about laying of firefighter/medics in the dept im working for, can a 35 year old still get a job out there doing the same thing, or do i need to look for a different line of work?B)


----------

